# Motobike hanging tank



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 27, 2019)

I just picked this up today and curious what it fits?  It's nice original paint except for the top, where it looks like someone painted over some pitting.  I have four motorbikes, all with the same decal, but of different shape tanks as I recall.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 27, 2019)

Depending on it's measurements.........................( 1934 ?)    Hawthorne Flyer   28" Wheels         Looks Very Close to me .


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 28, 2019)

I believe I had an early 30's Schwinn with that tank.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 28, 2019)

I have an original B-10E with the exact color and decal, but maybe a different shape.   I can't wait to get home and compare. Thanks for the input!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 28, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> I believe I had an early 30's Schwinn with that tank.]



That green tank is a bit different... If you will notice on the leading edge it's slopes the opposite way.    That's a nice bike!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 28, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> That green tank is a bit different... If you will notice on the leading edge it's slopes the opposite way.    That's a nice bike!



You're absolutely right - my bad.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2019)

That may fit the B-10 Schw, Meads, Star, 33-34 Shelby(Lindy), possibly others. I call that the "door stop" style 'cause well, the front is sloped like a door stop.
Star below:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-4-12-15.72042/#post-445269


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 28, 2019)

The front end fits a bike with a 5" head tube, usually on a taller frame bike, (may have been more common earlier).
The rear end, (looks small in profile picture), looks to fit a double drop bar frame with the two bars tighter than some at the seat tube. 
Per the decal, it may fit *motobikes *better than motor bikes.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 29, 2019)

Exactly the same width/length/height and front angle on both my Schwinn B10's.


----------



## downhorse (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a late 30's Westfield. any ideas if this would fit?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2019)

I need one for my Schwinn Motobike, if you decide to sell? Mine has the wrong tank. Thanks, Barry


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 17, 2019)

Sorry, it has been sold


----------

